# Sevylor Boat



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking at a Sevylor Fish Hunter 360, an inflatable boat. Any opinions? I'd be using it on smaller lakes, like Mirror and others in the Uintahs. Thanks


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Overpriced... Intex makes a similar boat for 1/2 the money. If you check cabella's sometimes they have one that will fit 3 people for $99.00 and you can put a motor mount on them.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a used one for $75.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Steveb said:


> It's a used one for $75.


Spend away then... Just keep a patch kit with you they always seem to get holes at the wrong time!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i had one given to me many years ago and i finally left it in the dumpster at millsite a few years back that thing consisted of more patches than anything and you couldnt tell what it used to be back when it was new


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a sevylor boat that my father in law gave me for fixing his car. It has kicked around with me quite abit been dragged loaded unloaded stored on the porch and what not I have only patched it onece. make sure yuou bring a patch kit because it's quite annoying to have to drive all the way back to civilization to get one. The beggest problem I've had is that if a wind picks up it will drag you where it wants and then you just have to walk around the lake. I moved this last fall and have yet to get it out and inflate it but even if it has a hole it wont' be hard to find. I also siliconed the bottom plug because it used to take on alot of water that way.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

The fish hunter is way better raft then the Intex. The hunter has more air chambers and way better oar locks. the hunter has two surrounding outer chambers, if the outer one pops you still have the inner one to get you back to shore. the floor chamber is stiffer to stand up in. along with the patch kit I carry a extra oar, double action air pump. I chuck the seats and sit on a cooler. The one bad thing is that the wind will blow you around. If you take a board to bridge across the width, drill two holes into the board and thread the rope through those holes , it will hold it into place. (the one that wraps around the outside), then mount two boards on the end of that bridged board that drop straight down into the water, they will act as a keel. I have even mounted a downrigger on a fishhunter. replace the motor bracket board with a longer one and mount the rigger right off the back on one side and the fish finder on the other side o-|| lots to play with when you have a motive for fishing.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, guys.


----------

